# Ex-TSA Worker Faces Child Porn Charges



## MA-Caver (Dec 21, 2010)

Pat downs a pedo's dream job. Even with the parent present they can't read the guy's mind now can they? 


> *BOSTON  -- *A former TSA employee was arraigned on child pornography charges, Middlesex District Attorney Gerry Leone said Thursday.Andrew  Cheever, 33, of Lowell, was arraigned in Lowell District Court on two  counts of possession of child pornography.   He was ordered held on  $15,000 cash bail with the conditions that he has no contact with  children under the age of 18, no employment or volunteer work with  children under the age of 18 and does not use a computer or the  Internet.
> 
> On Oct. 15, a search warrant was executed at Cheever's home, where the  suspected computer was registered, Leone said.  As a result of the  search warrant, multiple computers, hard drives and multiple pieces of  external digital media were confiscated from the home, Leone said. An  onsite preview of the computer and two external hard drives confirmed  that Cheever was storing *more than 10,000 *child porn videos and images,  Leone said.
> 
> http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/26165594/detail.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2010)

20-30% of TSA screeners reportedly have records, so this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh come on you guys.
You DO want the fondling done by experts, or not?


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 22, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Oh come on you guys.
> You DO want the fondling done by experts, or not?



No I want it done by Anna Torv or Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll settle for Ines Sainz...

But, on a more serious note -- why is he a FORMER TSA employee?  Is this sort of thing going to end up being like cops?  Doesn't matter if the guy was a former cop because he was fired for committing crimes -- every headline about him reads "Former Cop..."  What if TSA fired him when they discovered that he's into kids, and initiated the investigation that led to his arrest?


----------

